# Torker 26"



## sm2501 (Jan 31, 2011)

I normally don't hang around this part of the forums that often, I am more into prewar stuff, but I picked this up at the St Louis show this last weekend.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 31, 2011)

Scott -- there is a frame like this on eBay right now -- Rare bike -- is it a keeper ??


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 31, 2011)

I will most likely sell it. I know the 26" wheel versions are desirable. It came with the top tube and stem pads as well.  It's still in St Louis and will be delivered to me at the spring MLC show.


----------



## lllm (Jan 31, 2011)

how much are you lookin to get just give me a price thats not to crazy man lol thanks


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 31, 2011)

Strong offers considered.


----------



## lllm (Jan 31, 2011)

hi i would do 300.00 shipped just let me know man thanks


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 1, 2011)

lllm said:


> hi i would do 300.00 shipped just let me know man thanks




No thank you.


----------



## lllm (Feb 1, 2011)

well how much are you looking to get its not a1000.00 bike i know these bikes well im a bmx guy so im givin you a fair price for what it is its not mint its surviver just throw a price at me thank you for your time


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 1, 2011)

The bike should fetch upwards of $1300 to $1500...either complete or parted out according to some BMX friends in the know.


----------



## lllm (Feb 1, 2011)

yah it could on ebey restored with with 3 or more people bidding on it its nice dont get me wrong but 1300.00 to 1500.00 not on this site the highest i will go is 400.00 if no one else bites my offer will still be good thank you for your time and good luck


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 1, 2011)

I already have been offered North of $1000...not in a hurry to sell at all. As a matter of fact, its still in ST Louis, I won't see it again untill the MLC swap.


----------



## KenC (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Scott, did you get any other pics of it? any pics of the drop out? I have a few guys that wants to see it and I didn't get any pics of it on Sunday before you took it out to the trailer.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 1, 2011)

I did not get many pictures, but here is what I do have-


----------



## KenC (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll forward these to a couple guys and talk to you more about it when I see you this weekend.


----------



## clint (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow i am new to the sight,but i can tell u that your friends are 100% right i wwould not take anything less then 850 for f/f and more likely to get 1200 bucks for those.I am in southern cal.thanks (just my 2 cents)


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 19, 2011)

Scott!! I just stumbled on this thread!!That is one of MY grail bikes!!Awesome find!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think Mr IIIm is way off! ....... Low baller! Show the guy some respect!
Wheels--$450-$650
Cranks complete--$75-$150
Pedals--$125-$200
Brakes front and rear--$400+
Seat--$150+
Seat clamp--$40+
Stem--$175+
Bars--$50+
Grips--$100+
Headset--$40+
Frame and fork $800-$1100.00+
Post--$25+
These prices are what this stuff is going for!..... END OF STORY!...... $400...That is a BS offer!


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry!...Seat clamp is not worth really anything!... My bad!


----------



## sm2501 (May 7, 2011)

Torker has been sold! Thanks to the buyer!


----------



## Clay Walker (Jun 2, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> The bike should fetch upwards of $1300 to $1500...either complete or parted out according to some BMX friends in the know.




I Could fabricate a replica for less that that. But it would not be the same.


----------



## ericbaker (Jun 27, 2011)

poolboy1 said:


> I think Mr IIIm is way off! ....... Low baller! Show the guy some respect!
> Wheels--$450-$650
> Cranks complete--$75-$150
> Pedals--$125-$200
> ...




whoa, lets not blow things out of proportion, that guy was a lowballer and this was a bitchin bike, but those part out prices are way off almost all the way around. your talking high for new in the box prices for those parts. Show me any of those parts used going for anywhere near that money. nope. Not trying to stir the pot, just dont want people to get a bad education.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 22, 2011)

OK boys and girls...the Torker is done and rides awesome..Thank you Scott for the chance to buy it! DEFINITELY worth more than $400 now  For anyone who wants to know parts breakdown;
F/F; Original Torker 26" cruiser, black powder coat by C4labs
Bars;Prodyne aluminum (polished by me)
Stem;original finish gold 6 bolt Torker
Brakes;calipers;original DiaCompe MX1000 levers;NOS Shimano DX
Pedals;NOS KKT Lightning 
Cranks;full wrap,single pinch 180 mm Redline Flight 401s,rechromed with double dimple Redline spindle and bubble font 41T chainwheel(polished by me)..yes I forgot the decals in the pics
Bottom bracket;reproduction Redline Tecmatic sealed 
Grips;new Ame cam
Seat;NOS Kashimax Aero
Seat post clamp;NOS ACS
seat post;new Porkchop chromoly 
Pads;reproduction Torker
Rims/hubs;used Araya 26" and Suzue hubs
Tires;original Mitsobushi comp 3


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

lllm said:


> hi i would do 300.00 shipped just let me know man thanks




WoW, we all Know that this person here is True Low Baller


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> Torker has been sold! Thanks to the buyer!




So what did you let go for??


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 26, 2011)

*Be careful*



lllm said:


> yah it could on ebey restored with with 3 or more people bidding on it its nice dont get me wrong but 1300.00 to 1500.00 not on this site the highest i will go is 400.00 if no one else bites my offer will still be good thank you for your time and good luck




NEVER trust a "BMX" guy when looking for bmx values... NEVER! Ebay to be safe!


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 27, 2011)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> NEVER trust a "BMX" guy when looking for bmx values... NEVER! Ebay to be safe!




lol  you just gotta love ebays kelly's blue book price's on old school BMX


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 29, 2011)

That there is a prize piece, nice job on the resto, chip looks to do some real nice stuff... not that black is terribly difficult, but ive seen plenty to know that hes a sure thing no matter the difficulty.

I love that stem


----------

